# The Joys of Motorhoming



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning,,

Well here we are in Doussard (Annecy). Might get up for a flight if the weather improves.

Had a few problems en-route.

*Oyster Satellite Dish Does not work
*Bike rack, a Fiamma Lift 77 split in two with just two bikes on
*The Thetford Toilet broke
*Someone failed to put the Pump, Gauge and Fin for the Kayak back, so not boat.
*One of the bikes broke
*The tap broke
*Inverter failed

All-in-all, it has been great.

Happy motorhoming.

TM & Co.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its not just me then!!!   

Can you not get a pump and a fin locally? Cant go to Annecy and not go out on the lake!

Buy a cheap rubber dinghy if not, works for me!  

Get some decent weather as we are on the way next week.

I appreciate that this post is no help whatsoever.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Morning,,
> 
> Well here we are in Doussard (Annecy). Might get up for a flight if the weather improves.
> 
> ...


Morning TM.
A little more than your fair share of problems.
I trust you will get things sorted and enjoy the remainder of your tour, and I bet you are having better weather than here in wet UK.
Enjoy!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I hope you both have a spare regulator.

Dave p


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I hope you both have a spare regulator.
> 
> Dave p


Ah What!!!

Why did you have to say that? Why do we now need a spare regulator?

What is one anyway? Gas?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi, we are along the road from you at Camping Solitare du Lac.
Hope you are enjoying the holiday apart from the problems.

Bob


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Flights*

Thanks Everyone, sun somewhere up there.

Here is the rack, both ends of the U part snapped


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fin*



barryd said:


> Its not just me then!!!
> 
> Can you not get a pump and a fin locally? Cant go to Annecy and not go out on the lake!
> 
> ...


Not sure how the boat will handle without a Fin!?

TM


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Fin*



teemyob said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Its not just me then!!!
> ...


Well there is only one way to find out! Get out there! its not exactly the north sea. What could possibly go wrong? 8O


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

TM If you need bits for repair there is always Narbonne accessories on the
D16 west of Annecy towards Aix le Bains. About 3 kms from Annecy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thanks*

Thanks for that.

I have won on the Lotto too (played online before we left UK).

But I cannot access my account to find out how much as Camelot now block you if you are outside the UK.

TM


----------



## jeffro (Jan 13, 2009)

Just my sort of holiday i love a challenge try a bit of dowel in the bike rack should get you home have a good one jeff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*thanks*



jeffro said:


> Just my sort of holiday i love a challenge try a bit of dowel in the bike rack should get you home have a good one jeff


Thanks Jeff.

The two retaining bars have sheered away and the whole thing is now in two parts.

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lift*

And for the second time in 14 months. We have arrived in the region to find the Aiguille du Midi lift closed.

Just another excuse to come back I guess!

TM


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Smile

The go kick something :?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Oops Trev, bad luck. Hope that's the end of it for you, Alan.


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: thanks*



teemyob said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I have won on the Lotto too (played online before we left UK).
> 
> ...


Just PM me your passwords etc, and I will go online to check how much you won. Then send me all your bank details and I will transfer your winnings, less my fees of course. :lol:

I always get so excited when that email pops up saying they have news about your ticket. I tremble with anticipation whilst entering passords, emails etc, then groan with dissappointment when I see we have won £1.40.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Re: thanks*



motormouth said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for that.
> ...


Ahhh FFS!!!! I was going to say that! don't trust anyone from Northalerton TM. Its the richest town per capita in the UK. How did you think that Motormouth and the rest of them woolyback characters got so wealthy? Dont PM him anything. PM me. Im trustworthy and will ensure your millions are well looked after while you enjoy the Rhone Alps!

8O


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hmm.

They will be sending you begging letters next.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*begging*

Probably be a tenner I have won. I can wait.

TV or DVD broke last night, no sound. I cant test if it is the TV as it is not DTV will not tune into any stations. As the SKY is bust, can't try it on that.

Happy Travels,

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Morning,

Well we had some sun yesterday. Travelled to Chamonix and Went up to Mont Blanc on the Aguille Du Midi.

TM


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Weather*



teemyob said:


> Morning,
> 
> Well we had some sun yesterday. Travelled to Chamonix and Went up to Mont Blanc on the Aguille Du Midi.
> 
> TM


Been there 3 times, and 3 times its been closed.....


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



ttcharlie said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Morning,
> ...


Bad luck. It was closed the day before we went due to bad weather. Luckily, it was open yesterday.

I hired a car from Hertz, the last one left between them and Europcar as there is a Film Festival going on in Anncey.

I normally book and pay in advance with Amex Points so free. But, left it last minute and had to pay Hertz twice the price over Europcar for a bean tin of a thing with 4 wheels.

So good we got up there in the end. I just think they put too many people in one Carriage. I hold hold of our 3 Year old Grandson and some ignorant gits were pushing and shoving for fun.

TM


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

TM,

Lotto details for last saturday

No. of matches No. of winners £s per winner Prize fund
Match 6 1 £4,392,003 £4,392,003
Match 5 plus Bonus 14 £96,527 £1,351,378
Match 5 385 £2,193 £844,305
Match 4 23,276 £79 £1,838,804
Match 3 462,370 £10 £4,623,700
Totals 486,046 £13,050,190

Lucky number were 
16
18
20
25
29
34

Bonus
15


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

TM

So which was it? Enough to have a proper aircraft at Woodford - instead of hanging around on bits of string and having to wait for lifts to open and VFR conditions? :lol: :lol: 

But hope holiday has brightened up a bit for you.

Geoff


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*reading*



nicholsong said:


> TM
> 
> So which was it? Enough to have a proper aircraft at Woodford - instead of hanging around on bits of string and having to wait for lifts to open and VFR conditions? :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Well reading the news online, I notice that I may have been delayed at Ringway (Manchester Airport). Due to lack of fuel!

:lol:


----------

